# My Munich Beers



## braufrau (6/9/08)

well I've been severely chastised for having the temerity of posting purchased beers in the "what's in teh glass" thread so here is my very own thread.

And here are the beers that I purchased today.







HWMBO is currently fortifying himself wit the hacker-pschorr .. he likes it .. I'm not enamoured.


----------



## trevc (6/9/08)

braufrau said:


> well I've been severely chastised for having the temerity of posting purchased beers in the "what's in teh glass" thread so here is my very own thread.
> 
> And here are the beers that I purchased today.
> 
> ...



Jelous I bet they taste nice and fresh compared to the ones shipped over here.


----------



## matti (6/9/08)

> well I've been severely chastised for having the temerity of posting purchased beers in the "what's in teh glass" thread so here is my very own thread.



Just a notion  

There not in the glass, yet. So, it is the pics are appropriately placed in another thread  

No chance for beer getting light struck. 

Ohh nice collection braufrau
Any chance of a taste notes?


----------



## Tanga (6/9/08)

+1 For tasting notes. Those beers look nice. As does the sunlight in the background. Mmmm, sunlight.


----------



## braufrau (6/9/08)

Here is the weihenstephan in the glass I just bought at a ginormous flea market for 1 euro.






The glass is etched with hops. 

Anyway, tasting notes ... here i go revealing my hopeless palate and total ignorance of beer ...
well the hacker pschorr I thought was exceptionally bland with an unpleasant taste of something or other, which I attributed to DMS. HWMBO on the other hand thought it was deliciously malty.

I thought the weihenstephan was a much more interesting beer. It has a light citrusy zingy thing going and an ever so faint taste of some lolly like ester like bubble gum. Is that possible in a helles?
HWMBO didn't like it as much as the hacker pschorr because of the malt thing.

HWMBO is lining up the dead bottles on top of the kitchen cupboards in the order in which he ranks them. If nothing else on this trip I'll discover something about his tastes in beer! I have a funny feeling that there is a lot of things in beer he can't taste ... like hops and yeast. :unsure:


----------



## blackbock (7/9/08)

braufrau said:


> Anyway, tasting notes ... here i go revealing my hopeless palate and total ignorance of beer ...
> well the hacker pschorr I thought was exceptionally bland with an unpleasant taste of something or other, which I attributed to DMS. HWMBO on the other hand thought it was deliciously malty.
> 
> I thought the weihenstephan was a much more interesting beer. It has a light citrusy zingy thing going and an ever so faint taste of some lolly like ester like bubble gum. Is that possible in a helles?
> HWMBO didn't like it as much as the hacker pschorr because of the malt thing.



Last time I had the Weihenstephaner Original I thought it tasted exactly like my home brewed version. I'm still not sure whether that made me feel good or bad. On the one hand it's great to know that you have cloned a beer like this, on the other hand I still expect something 'more' from commercial beers.


----------



## braufrau (9/9/08)

And the lesson for today is Hefe-Weissbier!


----------



## Zwickel (9/9/08)

braufrau, thats an absolutely great selection, almost all of my favorite Weissbeers.

Id like to know from you which one youd like most.

for my own taste I would say:

1. Franziskaner
2. Schneider
3. Schfferhoffer
4. Paulaner
5. Wieninger I dont really know

but we have a saying: "the ones owl is the otherones nightingale" 

edit: spelling


----------



## MichaelPlum (9/9/08)

Hi,

nice selection, really! My favorite would be the Paulaner but the dark version because this is much more tasty (rounded) and a bit more malty. It has not that slightly bitter aftertast than the pale version exhibits.

Ever tried the Weihenstephaner dark? This is a malt explosion, unbelievable! Worth trying that, if you ever have the chance to catch that stuff in Australia!

Cheers

Michael


----------



## braufrau (9/9/08)

Michael Plum said:


> Hi,
> 
> nice selection, really! My favorite would be the Paulaner but the dark version because this is much more tasty (rounded) and a bit more malty. It has not that slightly bitter aftertast than the pale version exhibits.
> 
> ...



Hi Michael,

we're in munich. We'll do dunkels next week.  I cannot find weihenstephaner other than the orginal anywhere! It would be easier to wait until we're home where we can get the whole range at the local pub. 
Any hints as to where to find weihenstephaner, other than the brewery would be appreciated. Experienced this frustration last year too! 

-s


----------



## MichaelPlum (9/9/08)

Hello, braufrau,

if you`re in Munich you should find this beer in nearly every beverages store. This Weissbier is not rare in that area.


Good luck! And cheers!



Greets

Michael


----------



## Effect (9/9/08)

I used to live in Germany - and finding beer was pretty easy - you could get them EVERYWHERE.

The best places that I found for buying beers was a Getraenkemarkt (drink market) - they have all the crates of beer and orange juice and water - you can get basically anything there.

These drink markets are usually next to supermarkets or throughout the city (as this is where everyone buys their drinks from - non-alcoholic and alcoholic).

Enjoy! - oh and try and buy a litre of apfelwein from Aldi (they are only 1 euro and are great)

Phil


----------



## devo (9/9/08)

Brau

I don't recall any disclaimers or conditions so I fail to see what the problem is with taking photos of purchased beer in the "whats in the glass" thread!? I say keep posting them and a 2 finger salute to anyone who has a problem with it.


----------



## braufrau (9/9/08)

Michael Plum said:


> Hello, braufrau,
> 
> if you`re in Munich you should find this beer in nearly every beverages store. This Weissbier is not rare in that area.
> 
> ...




You would think wouldn't you? well i have been to 3 getrankemarkts and kaufman and karstadt and no weihenstephaner other than the original at one of those stores. 
Weird isn't it? Last year I asked at the bottle shop around the corner and he said he could get it if I asked nicely but I wuold have to buy a case. Well if I wanted a case of one variety HWMBO could have got it off the truck,.





Maybe I should email the brewery.


----------



## MichaelPlum (9/9/08)

Hello, braufrau,

wow, thats unbelievable!!! It`s far off my imagination not to get a famous beer in a beer region...

Anyways, perhaps it is easier to get this beer in Australia...  

Cheers

Michael


----------



## blackbock (9/9/08)

How is it that you always seem to be in Munich at this time of year Braufrau? Just a coincidence I think not!


----------



## Tanga (9/9/08)

Oh dear. Seems like what you like he doesn't, and vica versa. Could be good, could be bad. At least you know he wont be stealing your beers =).

can't wait to hear the tasting notes on the wheats.


----------



## jagerbrau (9/9/08)

Try Ayinger, cant remember what they make other than Celabrator the doppel bock but sure they do other beer. anotther good one to try is Huber from Graflick von Moysches (or some thing like that ) from Freising also home of weihenstephan. from memory not far out of munchen...


----------



## Muggus (9/9/08)

jagerbrau said:


> Try Ayinger, cant remember what they make other than Celabrator the doppel bock but sure they do other beer. anotther good one to try is Huber brom Graflick von Moysches (or some thing like that ) from Freising also home of weihenstephan. from memory not far out of munchen...


Celebrator is without doubt one nicest beers i've ever come across. Tried it the Ayinger brewery bar thingy (just across from the Hofbrau Haus) when I was in Munich earlier this year. Sensational!
Also tried their hefeweizen and kellerbier, both excellent! Well worth a look if you can find them.


----------



## Simon W (9/9/08)

mmmm Ayinger :drool: their Dunkel is very nice.
Jump on the train for a short ride to Aying and visit the brewery, do the tour, go to their pub(Liebhards) in the middle of town(near old brewery, short walk from the new brewery) and enjoy the scenery, and cheap beer, awesome food and great atmosphere(all local townfolk when I was there).
If you're lucky the pub will have the same quirky band I saw, bunch of guys dressed in flouro-red overalls.... but good music.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ayinger_Brewery
http://www.ayinger-bier.de/


----------



## braufrau (14/9/08)

Never did find any weihenstephaner and they didn't responsd to my email but I did see this in a toy shop today







That's a toy brewery wagon and beer glasses holding up the bavarian flags.


----------



## braufrau (14/9/08)

After visiting the toy shop we wandered down the main street of Munich, the sort of Rundle Mall, because I wanted a really kitsch bottle opener to give HWMBO's family to open my beer at xmas. they were using the bbq multi tool last year.
I found a lederhosen stein one .. but HWMBO told me I couldn't have it because I might find something more kitsch further on. Come on! What could be more kitsch than a lederhosen stein bottle opener?? 
It even has a magnet on the back! I did find a dirndl one as well. Its pretty hard to call which one is more beautiful!












but then I found a fairly nice edelweiss one .. so I guess I'll be safe and get that.


----------



## quantocks (14/9/08)

when I was in any cafe eating, I was sinking Paulaner like an absolute demon.

if you get home sick (why on earth would you?) there's a Bondi pub not too far from Marienplatz. We watched the rugby league grand final there.


----------



## Muggus (15/9/08)

quantocks said:


> when I was in any cafe eating, I was sinking Paulaner like an absolute demon.
> 
> if you get home sick (why on earth would you?) there's a Bondi pub not too far from Marienplatz. We watched the rugby league grand final there.


Hahaha I remember going there! Lots of Aussie paraphanilia(sp?) everywhere. The toilets probably confuse most overseas folks too...Blokes and Shelias I think they were signed? 
I was too set in my ways to settle for an Aussie beer, so I had a Kulmbacher Hefeweizen, but they seemed to have plenty of Aussie beers.


----------



## braufrau (16/9/08)

So this week we are onto dunkels ... weiss and otherwise and a schwarzbier snuck in there. I am sooo methodical. 






Here is HWMBO's ranking thusfar ...





I think he's lost track of everything's he's drunk so far.  We should have kept notes.

Oh and the rank goes right (yummiest) to left. He's left handed.


----------



## bulp (16/9/08)

Mmmmmmmmmmm Schneider Aventinus, only just discovered this big gem what a beer truly liquid of the gods.


----------



## Screwtop (16/9/08)

bulp said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm Schneider Aventinus, only just discovered this big gem what a beer truly liquid of the gods.




Mmmmmm I Doppel that :lol:


----------



## Simon W (16/9/08)

mmmmmm Knig Ludwig Dunkel :icon_drool2:


----------



## Whistlingjack (16/9/08)

Try to get some Dachsbru Weizenbock...

A small brewery southwest (I think) from Munich.

WJ

PS The Andechs always tastes better when consumed in one of their beer gardens at the monastery. Cheap too. About 5,30 per litre.


----------



## braufrau (20/9/08)

Thought these sparrows were rather cute!

Oktoberfest tomorrow! Hurrah! Dirndls parades beer beer and gingerbread love hearts.


----------



## Snowdog (20/9/08)

bulp said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm Schneider Aventinus, only just discovered this big gem what a beer truly liquid of the gods.


MMmmmmmm.... in total agreement! I gathered up as many bottle as I could afford when I found dozens of them in the First Choice Mansfield's clearance barrel. They age well too!

braufrau, did you visit the Schneider brewhaus?


----------



## braufrau (20/9/08)

Snowdog said:


> MMmmmmmm.... in total agreement! I gathered up as many bottle as I could afford when I found dozens of them in the First Choice Mansfield's clearance barrel. They age well too!
> 
> braufrau, did you visit the Schneider brewhaus?




I haven't been to any breweries! Boo hoo! I'd like to go on a tour of a brewery but I'm encumbered with a little pixie.
Grumble mumble! The tours are only on on weekdays.

Meanwhile ... HWMBO goes hiking across the bavarian alps and goes to the tegernsee braustrubel which he didn't even realise was a brewery until he got home and I told him and next week he off to oktoberfest with his work colleagues!
This is the second grumble I've had abuot HWMBO in as many weeks on this forum! I think we need some counselling! 

But good point ... I'm gonna miss out .. better start working on him so I get what I want.


----------



## braufrau (30/9/08)

Time to go home! (via london) and the final line up is ...





and the top 6 are ...





HWMBO has decided he likes dunkel weissbiers.


----------

